# Shark socks



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Sorry no pattern on this site, but hoping someone has something similar with a pattern.

http://www.tsocktsarina.com/blog/?p=480


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Will be available as kit 2013

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-week


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Yah, saw that on the blog. I know there are some brilliant knitters out there that could figure this out. Certainly not me. Too impatient to wait. :hunf:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahhh...well there's the 'rub'. LOL Impatient...I got that...been there. My daughter would love these and if I ever should knit for daughter her 5 year old son too would like these. He's a 'fisherman' you know...LOL He's my "Sunshine"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> Yah, saw that on the blog. I know there are some brilliant knitters out there that could figure this out. Certainly not me. Too impatient to wait. :hunf:


I already did and posted how to construct this sock.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html

One thing I forgot to add was that the white sole is knitted before the top of the instep. When the instep is knitted, you also will pick up the corresponding stitch from the sole as you go along. In this manner, you do not have to go back and using a darning needle, seam the sole and top of the instep together. I am a sock knitter and trust me when I say the only thing you would need to do in addition to what I posted there, is to learn the different stitch sequences to maintain the "texture" of the sock. If that texture was of no matter to you, then you simply use stocking stitch and change your colors to suit.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> lotsagramgram said:
> 
> 
> > Yah, saw that on the blog. I know there are some brilliant knitters out there that could figure this out. Certainly not me. Too impatient to wait. :hunf:
> ...


Thank you. Will give it a try. Glad u mentioned this here. Had not seen the other posting. A friend had emailed the site to me to see if I could make them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > lotsagramgram said:
> ...


No problems. As this pattern is not even "out there" yet and no specific details are given and encorporated, this is not a copyright infringement. Go ahead and use my thoughts on the construction of it. On the gal's blog site she does show more details of the different stitchwork and talks about it. Good luck and all the best as you knit these!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Those shark socks are classics and when a pattern becomes available i will make my first socks in years.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I think these socks are so ugly, they're cute!


----------



## MichelleV (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are amazing!!!!!


----------



## tsocktsarina (Nov 25, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> lotsagramgram said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Actually it is indeed an infringement. The pattern is written and published in limited release, with a wide release planned for next year; both it AND my blog bear copyright notices (and would still be copyright even if they did not). I quite realize that a number of people will attempt to copy the thing anyway (though if they try to do it based on your advice they will fail), but frankly I think it is bad form to be so blatant about it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tsocktsarina said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > lotsagramgram said:
> ...


Since the pattern is not even out there in print, I could not have read it, could I? Well, considering that I did not give the actual pattern, or stitch sequencing patterns, and as a sock knitter, I knew immediately how this would be done, I guess that is no infringement. I looked, I saw, I made. It is a basic sock construction and if people who designed socks could no longer design socks and interpret/tweak what they saw, then there would be no more socks ever knit and you yourself would be in violation of those infringements since you apply the same principles in your sock. You are not the only person who has the knowledge as to how to construct a sock.
People have been designing knitting items for centuries. They dont pull the ideas out of thin air. They are all based on their knowledge of knitting and how things are put together. And if you say that if the way I suggested as to how "your" shark sock is put together is wrong, then you have nothing to worry about. I guess the god's honest truth is only revealing and not "blatent" afterall.
-a knit stitch is not copyrighted property
-a purl stitch is not copyrighted property
-a diagonal heel construction is not copyrighted property 
-color changes in yarns used are not copyrighted property
-yarn overs are not copyrighted property
-increase stitches are not copyrighted property
-decrease stitches are not copyrighted property
-knitting in the round is not copyrighted property

The way I suggested to knit the sock is not copyrighted.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Why is the wide release so far away?


----------

